# Good recipe for yeast fermentation CO2 system



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Do any of you know any good recipes? I've heard adding baking soda stabilizes the generation rate, and I was planning on using some champagne yeast and regular bleached cane sugar, but as to measurements (especially on the baking soda) I'm almost completely clueless. Anybody have any good sources? Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There is one in the DIY section and if you read further down, one linked in another post in the same thread.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Found it!

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f34/diy-co2-made-easy-5049.html

Thanks Ben.


----------

